
Google Maps incorrectly estimating Australian outback trip times - porjo
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-01-14/outback-queensland-businesses-urge-google-to-investigate-maps/10712268
======
porjo
The example cited in the article is from Windorah to Birdsville (379km) -
Google were estimating 11hrs. This has since been revised to 7hrs 47 however
locals claim they do it in about 4hrs.

